# A question for the "Ring" veterans



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Never been to the "Ring" before - in fact never driven on any sort of circuit and wondering if we're being a little ambitious in considering such a place as a first venture!

No intentions of going daft; simply want to see and experience a drive at the place.

Considering making the trip after the TTOC National event next year - mid July.

Really looking at things to consider before going...never taken a car out the UK in the past.
Tunnel or Ferry? or some where like Harwich?
Insurance?
Best route for getting there? 
Accomodation recommendations at or near the venue?

Any advice, as usual, greatly appreciated 

Jackie x


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

You need to ask lord "V" about rings :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :wink:

R14N did the last one pm him ,he went from the east coast


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Defo not a veteran, as my 1st trip was last year with scoTTy & R14N.

As for is it a good safe 1st track bet, i'd say it does not really matter either way. It's so different to any other track that skills learnt on a regular track only assist in a fairly small way.

Just drive the track to your comfort & ability. It's not very forgiving, but very safe if you don't drive like a hooligan (many other drivers will adopt nutter tactics & come a cropper). You're always passed or pass on the right & the track rules are adhered to in the main.

It's a defo must & every petrolhead should make at least one visit.

Their will be an organised trip to The Ring in the Spring. Drviers from here, RS246, Tyresmoke & PistonHeads will be going. Can't offer dates yet as the opening dates for the Ring only get published around March.

As for travel, youre best bet is probably sailing from Hull. I did Dover-Calais on our trip, but it took over 4 hours from Wigan - Dover, so i'll opt for Hull next time.

Insurance is up to you really. I don't think many policies would actually cover the Ring, but make sure you have insurance/recovery to cover you fully in Europe.


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> It's a defo must & every petrolhead should make at least one visit *a year*.
> 
> [\quote]
> 
> ...


----------



## tdk (Jul 22, 2003)

W7 PMC said:


> Insurance is up to you really. I don't think many policies would actually cover the Ring, but make sure you have insurance/recovery to cover you fully in Europe.


When I did The Ring 3 years ago in my M3 I was covered fully on my regular insurance as it is classed as a normal toll road under German law. However, you may find a few insurance companies have now specifically excluded it as it's become more (in)famous. Personally I wouldn't bother with additional insurance if you're just going to do 2 or 3 laps as you can easily drive it in a fast yet safe manner.

As has been said above, The Nurburgring is nothing like any other track in the world and is more like a very fast B road running through the forest. Yes, it does have some sharp corners, but overall it is a VERY long and fast flowing circuit - not a traditional racing track. I would say it is absolutely fine as a first track experience - it was for me! 

As for route - I took the ferry from Dover to Calis and drove to Brussels to meet a friend before following my satnav to Nurburg, so I have no idea of the route we took! We spent the afternoon blasting around the Ring before driving down to Munich in the evening - 330 miles in just over 2 hours! :lol:

Simon.


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

The Ring was the first time i had ever ventured on to a track, fantastic trip and really enjoyed everything about the whole trip.
I would how ever reccomend you go with a group not just for track knowledge but for good company. I was lucky going with Scotty,Beves, Stu and their partners as well as mate and we had a great time socially aswell as driving experience. Had it been just me and my mate i doubt it would of been so memorable
Jonah


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

If you haven't been on a trackday before, I would recommend doing a UK trackday before you go to the ring: you can get onto somewhere like Cadwell (one of the closer tracks for you?) for under Â£100 in February with easytrack and get yourself familiar with the environment of being on track: UK days are well organised, good fun and in general, other trackdayers are very well behaved.....which is a different world compared to the ring on a busy day.....

.....In general, the on-track courtesy and driving standards round the ring (particularly at the height of the season in July) are appalling: you have a mix of machinery that you would not otherwise see on any other track day; from bikes to uber fast porsches to uber slow vans and buses and first timers: it means things happen in front and behind you very quickly: more quickly than other trackday; you need to be highly aware of who is behind you and what is coming up in front of you at any given time. If you are not familiar with being on track or with that PARTICULAR track or stretch of road, that can pose a risk which you should prepare yourself for as best you can.

I remember my first few laps at the ring. I nearly went off twice; so consumed I was by looking in my mirrors....the closing speed of some of the fast bikers is mind boggling: what could be a clear r/v mirror on the run down to foxhole is then full of 3 bikes and 2 porsches by the time you see adenaur-forst.

Because there are few marshalls present, aggressive/dangerous driving is rarely punished....I have found that other drivers take significant risks to get past and inevitably, this causes accidents. See

THIS THREAD and....
THIS LINK.

Sure you can go there as your first trackday but I really think it's worth doing a UK trackday first.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Jackie - I 100% agree with Stu's post although the 'ring was my first track day. Fortunately I did it some experienced people.

Insurance is variable dependant on your policy. Watch out for the exclusion for "derestricted toll roads".


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Agree with ScoTTy & Stu.

Part of the fun of taking your car on a track is to explore the handling limits of your car and your driving ability! Part of that 'fun' (or maybe learning experience..) particularly for a track day virgin - is to feel what it is like to get the car out of shape under braking, or even spinning it in relative safety  Not that I did that in my Boxster, of course :roll:

The last place you want to be doing anything like that is the Nurburgring, believe me :wink:


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

Jackie, as Dave mentioned I went for the first time this year and went via Hull / Rott. No brainer really, just for the fuel to and from Dover.

I really would advise doing at least one UK day before you go, just to get a feel of what you doing and the feel of how you car behave's closer to the limit, because although you say you will take it easy, the red mist desends and you will push harder than you said you would.

Defo try and go in a group, I was treated to and opening lap in a well sorted RS4 and Phil the owner / driver had been a few times before and he talked me round the circuit, and he still got a couple of corners / braking points slightly wrong, just goes to show no-one stops learning.

Plus the social side of leg pulling and beer drinkng add to the week-end.

The place demands respect and bites if you don't give it.

I wish I could make time to go again next year but it will be 07 before I get any spare holidays, but I will be going at least once that year.

Ian


----------



## Wolfsburger (Oct 21, 2002)

Pretty much everything you need to know is on here...........
http://www.nurburgring.org.uk/

enjoy!


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Thanks for the comments guys - very helpful 

As much as we'd love to go with a group I don't think I'll make the Spring visit, unless it falls during the school hol's for Scotland. 
I'd also like to take a few weeks for a mooch around Europe, July would be ideal for me . So I'll just have to put up with Dave for a few weeks!

Definately take your advice on getting a few track hours in - Knockhill has a monthly event organised by a few Scottish Porker owners starting in the Spring.
A friend has a GT3 who seems to live on Knockhill, I'll twist his arm for some tuition - in his car of course 

I guess that July will be pretty busy - does the circuit open during weekdays? Hopefully a weekday will be a little quieter.

Insurance seems to be OK too, nothing in the policy about excluding the "Ring" specifically or "de-restricted toll roads"
Almost inclined to speak to my insurer and ask - good idea or should I just leave it as it is? 
Feel sure that if ask if I can go on the ring I'd be told no...for no other reason than insurers will want minimise their risk any way :?

Really looking forward to a visit now 

Thanks again

Jackie x


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

r14n said:


> I wish I could make time to go again next year but it will be 07 before I get any spare holidays, but I will be going at least once that year.


Have you looked into Sepang or Phillip Island then???

H 

P.S. Hope santa was good to you!


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Hannibal said:


> r14n said:
> 
> 
> > I wish I could make time to go again next year but it will be 07 before I get any spare holidays, but I will be going at least once that year.
> ...


Well i never knew there was a Butlins on Phillip island :lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> Just drive the track to your comfort & ability. It's not very forgiving, but very safe if you don't drive like a hooligan (many other drivers will adopt nutter tactics & come a cropper). You're always passed or pass on the right & the track rules are adhered to in the main.


Sorry, only just picked up on this old thread and wanted to clarify re Paul's points above.

According to German law, the Nurburgring Nordschleife is a road, not a track. Road rules apply and in Germany you're supposed to pass on the left 

As for insurance, I see no harm in double-checking that you are covered. It is a road, after all.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

b3ves said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > Just drive the track to your comfort & ability. It's not very forgiving, but very safe if you don't drive like a hooligan (many other drivers will adopt nutter tactics & come a cropper). You're always passed or pass on the right & the track rules are adhered to in the main.
> ...


Good point, god only knows why i said right, must have meant indicating. You are meant to pass on the left. If you're being approached at pace, indicate right & move to the right.


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Strange that this should pop up again, just been nattering about it!

Doing the home work, I'd managed to work out that I should move right for the fast one's, will probably spend most of the time on the RH side!

Reading through the link given above, it seems the ring is mostly open to the public during the weekends, a time we want to avoid especially in the summer. It is open during the evenings, has anyone been on a weekday evening, is it reasonably quiet?

On a slightly different tack, want to take a bit of time driving around S.Europe and especially want to visit the Stelvio Pass. Anyone else driven it?

Any other "spectacular route" suggestions welcomed, just want to make the most of a 14 day opportunity 

Thanks, Jackie x


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> On a slightly different tack, want to take a bit of time driving around S.Europe and especially want to visit the Stelvio Pass. Anyone else driven it?
> 
> Any other "spectacular route" suggestions welcomed, just want to make the most of a 14 day opportunity
> 
> Thanks, Jackie x


 8) :wink: 

I'll try and get time to write up our tour route


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Weekday evenings better than weekends. Weekday daytime is the best, if you can find a weekday opening (rare compared to weekends) then that's the time to go.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I'm really keen to avoid weekends. It's just too busy. I don't mind traffic on the 'ring but I don't want to queue for 45 mins to get off it :?


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

Anyone else tempted to go with these guys ?

http://www.rma-limited.com/overseas_nurburgring.php


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> Jac-in-a-Box said:
> 
> 
> > On a slightly different tack, want to take a bit of time driving around S.Europe and especially want to visit the Stelvio Pass. Anyone else driven it?
> ...


Nice video Paul, definately have to fit that in 

If you get the chance, an idea of your route would be helpful, also fairly sure you had a photo in the TTOC photo competition a few years ago with a mountain in the background, where was that?

Thanks, Jackie x


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

gcp said:


> Anyone else tempted to go with these guys ?
> 
> http://www.rma-limited.com/overseas_nurburgring.php


I've done some RMA track days and whilst they're good, they are expensive. They're more corporate and rich man sort of days.

Their 'ring trip would be expensive (couldn't see prices). If they've got the 'ring to themselves then it's gonna be silly money.

We'll sort it ourselves and have a great time and save about 80% of the cost! 8)

Jackie - I'll try and write it over the weekend.


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

scoTTy said:


> gcp said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone else tempted to go with these guys ?
> ...


From their on-line booking form...........

Event: Nurburgring-Nordschleife GERMANY (two days) 
Date: Saturday 6th May 2 Days 
Main Driver (Fee Â£595.00) 
Additional Driver (Fee Â£295.00) 
Number of Passengers: None1234 (Fee Â£50.00 each) 
Coaching Required: (Â£60.00 2x30 minutes) 
Helmets Required: (Deposit required on the day)

Numbers are strictly limited to a maximum of 120, which results in an almost deserted but safe track. Our operating base is usually at the public entrance to the circuit, which offers the comfort and convenience of the Grun Holle restaurant and the safest entry and exit point to the track.

How much is a yearly pass ?


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Â£600 plus all the normal costs. Wow - I know it's great but you're looking at Â£1k for a weekend!


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

Found this lap footage on my travels around t'internet...

http://www.racinggreenmosler.co.uk/mt900s.asp

Excellent view of circuit and gives a good idea of how what sort of traffic can be encountered and how to deal with it.

The V8 noise is fantastic and also gives you some idea of the acceleration and brake points.

Enjoy


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> If you get the chance, an idea of your route would be helpful, also fairly sure you had a photo in the TTOC photo competition a few years ago with a mountain in the background, where was that?
> 
> Thanks, Jackie x


This was last years route. It seemed to work as Kate fell pregnant as soon as we got back!! 

Boulogne
Luxembourg
Brauwald
Obergurgl
Zone (near Lake Como)
Lake Garda (day trip)
Monza (GP)
Verona
Zell an See
Salzburg (via Eagles Nest)
Necarsulm
Lindlar (to visit relative for a couple of days)
Nurburg (4 days)
Home

The pic of the TT was the year before (or maybe even before that!) and was part of an Easter tour that Big Jon organised. I think I've still got the route somewhere. I've no idea what mountain it was or to be honest whether it was Austria, German or France. :roll:


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

Someone has posted a Ring times calendar 2006 here. If it's correct, the last weekend in May looks promising.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I plan to use the calendar to avoid such weekends. I've had enough of queueing.

p.s. I started another thread with that link theother day :wink:


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> p.s. I started another thread with that link theother day :wink:


Oops, I never thought to check the TT Events thread given that the TTOC can't even persuade owners to take their cars to Castle Combe 

I see your post was met with the usual level of interest, with 45 views and just 1 reply (from someone who no longer owns a TT) :?


----------

